# AG HD Wax



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello...

Anyone used this, what are your thoughts? I am looking for something to get rid of the swirls which seem to have appeared lately on my car...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

never used this but a wax will not get rid of the swirls - you need a polish to do that - AG SRP is a favourite for light swirls

meguires scratch X is another contender

apply the wax after the polish to protect


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> never used this but a wax will not get rid of the swirls - you need a polish to do that - AG SRP is a favourite for light swirls
> 
> meguires scratch X is another contender
> 
> apply the wax after the polish to protect


Thanks Ikon... I have SGP, but I dont find it gives a good look on the dark paint, so I am thinking of trying the deep gloss products. If all else fails I think it is going to end up down the detaillers to get a once over!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Use Megs Step 1 Paint Cleaner of their 3 step product to clean the paint and remove light swirling (or Megs 83 dual action cleaner/polish), and then finish with AutoGlym HD Wax. That is my usual method and it works brilliant, especially on Black 

I get even better results using a DA polisher and the cleaner/polish from Megs...


----------

